# Biscuit?



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

We've bought a biigg huuuuuuge pack of plain biccies.
No chocolate.
I wondered if I could break it up, or sprinkle some, & give it to the rat men & ladies?
Thanks!

Rae


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

My rats get rich teas and digestives - I feed 1/4 of a biscuit for night time sometimes. I wouldn't give it every day (my sister started feeding Ritchie half of her biscuits while she was sitting on the computer - his cage is next to it - and he decided he would rather eat them than his regular food). Cleaning day found all his rat nuggets hidden under his towel - so biscuits for 'the biscuit rat' (as my sister calls him) are banned unless it's a treat for everyone lol

After that ramble - my point is - as a occasional treat it should be fine. They have quite a high sugar content though, so feed in moderation


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

I think it's fine. (They'll love you for it, too!) Artemis likes Ritz crackers.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i give my ratties plain biccies every now and then, and i havent had any complaints yet... although if they see the choc chip ones they might complain...


----------

